
Let's Build Joe Rogan's Podcast App - brianmccarthy
Joe keeps talking about building a new podcast app (he&#x27;s stated a need--we just need to build it). I want to be proactive and build it for him, then have him invest in the company. The app he talks about on air would let his listeners pay a small fee to get his show with no ads. I’d argue that doesn’t create enough value for the subscriber. They can already skip the ads on any podcast app. I&#x27;ve got an mvp designed that includes additional features that would let his audience dive deeper on the topics that surface in the course of the show.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a technical co-founder who loves JRE and sees the opportunity I do. Massive amounts of VC dollars are being poured into the podcast space, but all the resulting products have nearly identical UI (same old podcast player that has been around since day 1). These companies are missing a huge opportunity to create a more engaging and immersive experience for their listeners.<p>Who&#x27;s interested?
======
HNLurker2
Side note idea:

Can you also use transcript (YouTube probably has transcript on most of his
video) so you can search through the podcast to find a part like a question
e.g: (Joe ask Penrose about what is consciousness) and basically give the
timestamp.

~~~
brianmccarthy
Great idea! Also, use ML to cherrypick moments from shows the user may be
interested in. Good stuff!

